# He-Man and the Masters of the Universe: Film erneut verschoben



## Darkmoon76 (26. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *He-Man and the Masters of the Universe: Film erneut verschoben* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *He-Man and the Masters of the Universe: Film erneut verschoben*


----------



## linktheminstrel (26. Januar 2020)

Na toll, aber ich wüsste eh nicht, wer in die Rolle passen würde. So trashig der 80er Jahre MotU-Film auch ist, Lundgren ist optisch perfekt als He-Man.
Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das Netflix-Reviveal etwas an der Situation der Verfilmung ändert...


----------



## Gast1664917803 (26. Januar 2020)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Na toll, aber ich wüsste eh nicht, wer in die Rolle passen würde. So trashig der 80er Jahre MotU-Film auch ist, Lundgren ist optisch perfekt als He-Man.
> Ich bin mal gespannt, ob das Netflix-Reviveal etwas an der Situation der Verfilmung ändert...




Ich glaub wir verstehen was du sagen willst...braucht dazu keine drei Posts. 
Ja Lundgren kam der Vorlage schon sehr nah.
Also Noah Centineo ging ja mal gar nicht, selbst wenn er sich durch die Mangel hätte nehmen lassen, hätte er niemals genügend Muskelmasse rechtzeitig aufgebaut um die Rolle zu tragen.
Mit 1,85m ist er groß, jetzt aber auch nicht gerade ein Hüne.
Als Adam?
Ok, aber dann im Anschluss an die magischen Worte springt...Dwayne Johnson aus dem Gebüsch als He-Man? 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Gibt doch genug sehr große kräftige Schauspieler, kann doch nicht so schwer sein.
Ich hoffe wirklich, daß Sony an Netflix verkauft - dann kommt es anstatt als Film vielleicht als Serie.
Sony jedenfalls kommt nicht in die Puschen.


----------



## Nikolis (26. Januar 2020)

es gibt so viele schönere serien, die verfilmt werden sollten! niemand braucht diese 
80er-he-man-trash-serie in real!
wenn nur mal jemand mechwarrior/battletech oder besser noch die "bannsänger"-romanreihe  anpacken würde!


----------



## chris74bs (26. Januar 2020)

Ich fand die Serie Klasse, genauso Captain Future 
Den Film fand ich nicht so toll.


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. Januar 2020)

Nikolis schrieb:


> niemand braucht diese
> 80er-he-man-trash-serie in real!


Speak for yourself


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Januar 2020)

LarryMcFly schrieb:


> Ich glaub wir verstehen was du sagen willst...braucht dazu keine drei Posts.
> Ja Lundgren kam der Vorlage schon sehr nah.
> Also Noah Centineo ging ja mal gar nicht, selbst wenn er sich durch die Mangel hätte nehmen lassen, hätte er niemals genügend Muskelmasse rechtzeitig aufgebaut um die Rolle zu tragen.
> Mit 1,85m ist er groß, jetzt aber auch nicht gerade ein Hüne.
> ...


Dann sollten wir John Cena aber auch ne Chance geben. Der würde optisch vielleicht sogar besser passen.


----------



## McDrake (27. Januar 2020)

Ich muss gestehen, ich kanns mir echt nicht vorstellen, ohne dass ich an einen SchleFaZ-Film denke.


----------



## Phobinator (27. Januar 2020)

...naja, vielleicht wird's bei all der "political correctness" am Ende sogar noch ein SHE-MAN Film^^


----------



## linktheminstrel (27. Januar 2020)

Phobinator schrieb:


> ...naja, vielleicht wird's bei all der "political correctness" am Ende sogar noch ein SHE-MAN Film^^


She-ra gibt es seit den 80ern


----------



## RedDragon20 (27. Januar 2020)

Phobinator schrieb:


> ...naja, vielleicht wird's bei all der "political correctness" am Ende sogar noch ein SHE-MALE Film^^


Ich hab's mal berichtigt.


----------

